# Horribly designed sunroof cover slide tracks...



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, this will be the second time in three months that my car will go in to put the sunroof cover back in place.

It has popped off the tracks twice just by popping the sunroof open without me touching it at all.

This is a bad design across the board as my 00 323 and 00 M5 both went in for this too.

Maybe Bangle could concentrate on fixing the 'easy' stuff first?!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

I haven't had that problem yet, but I do keep my eye on it. The slide just doesn't seem smooth at all. I feel like I am waiting for something to happen.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Mine hasn't slid off the track yet but I did notice this morning that the inside trim piece is warped in the center of the front side. It doesn't fit perfectly inside the cut-out like it should. I will probably try a piece of double-side tape inside the top lip and see if that fixes it. If not, I'll get a new one whenever I have to go in for service.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

I had my 328 for over five years and didn't have one problem with the sunroof shade. I've had my 330 for just over a month and already had it in to have the shade repaired. When it broke a piece of plastic track about 1" long fell out. These cars only cost $40K would should we expect?


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

My 2004 coupe just did this and the dealer repaired. They took the whole friggin sunroof out! And they left lots of greasy marks on the car! Grrr.

Don


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

The clips on the shade part are what broke on mine...I rarely use the moonroof anyways, and this is more reason not to. I wish I got my car without that option...worthless.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Fisch330ciTB said:


> The clips on the shade part are what broke on mine...I rarely use the moonroof anyways, and this is more reason not to. I wish I got my car without that option...worthless.


Yeah, it was the clips that came off on mine as well. Though I don't share your opinion of sunroofs - I love 'em. My last Bimmer did not have one and I really missed it. Of course, I have the perfect hair for one (i.e. none).

Don


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

greginaz1 said:


> Well, this will be the second time in three months that my car will go in to put the sunroof cover back in place.
> 
> It has popped off the tracks twice just by popping the sunroof open without me touching it at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my sister's 325i also has this problem. Sometimes the roof does not retract because the cover misaligns. It is very annoying!


----------



## dynosor (Jul 15, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Ahhh. The sunroof is one option I do NOT regret skipping.


 Ditto old chap. No worries.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I've never used the shade on any car I've owned with a sunroof. I opened it the day I bought the car and it's stayed opened since. The glass is tinted so I don't think it gets that much hotter. Chicago is so cold most of the year, I don't mind if the interior is a little warm in summer.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

richard said:


> I've never used the shade on any car I've owned with a sunroof. I opened it the day I bought the car and it's stayed opened since. The glass is tinted so I don't think it gets that much hotter. Chicago is so cold most of the year, I don't mind if the interior is a little warm in summer.


Yeah-- but it still moves. When you retract the sunroof all the way, the shade retracts too. When you close it again, the shade comes out a little bit. So, its still getting wear and tear if you use the sunroof.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I envy you philly girl. I admit sometimes my interior is like a sauna in summer. Especially since my car is black on black. I just open the roof and the windows and think about shivering just a few months ago. I'll take sweating over freezing anyday. Tell you the truth, I forget I even have a shade. I've owned 3 cars with sunroofs and never used it on any. Oh well, that's just me.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

apar330i said:


> I had my 328 for over five years and didn't have one problem with the sunroof shade. I've had my 330 for just over a month and already had it in to have the shade repaired. When it broke a piece of plastic track about 1" long fell out. These cars only cost $40K would should we expect?


Well, it was just fixed with the full 54-10-7-134-072 repair kit and what p*ssed me off and is ridiculous is that my dealer put 'THE SUNSCREEN SUNSHADE IS OFF TRACK, HAS BEEN FIXED ONCE WILL BE GOODWILLED THIS TIME ONLY" on the repair invoice!

Needless to say I told the dude I know people out there manhandle the sunroofs but I am very careful with it because I know the design is sh*tty to begin with and in fact I take d*mn good care of my cars in general. I told him I do use my sunroof a lot and will continue to do so, and if it comes off the tracks again you are going to fix it and I will sure as hell not pay for it!

WTF? $42K car and I can't use the sunroof for fear of it breaking and the dealer backing out on fixing it?


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> Well, it was just fixed with the full 54-10-7-134-072 repair kit and what p*ssed me off and is ridiculous is that my dealer put 'THE SUNSCREEN SUNSHADE IS OFF TRACK, HAS BEEN FIXED ONCE WILL BE GOODWILLED THIS TIME ONLY" on the repair invoice!
> 
> Needless to say I told the dude I know people out there manhandle the sunroofs but I am very careful with it because I know the design is sh*tty to begin with and in fact I take d*mn good care of my cars in general. I told him I do use my sunroof a lot and will continue to do so, and if it comes off the tracks again you are going to fix it and I will sure as hell not pay for it!
> 
> WTF? $42K car and I can't use the sunroof for fear of it breaking and the dealer backing out on fixing it?


That is ridiculous! BMW N.S. or Chapman? I'd like to know which to avoid. :thumbdwn:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Even though I don't use mine, I have noticed it seems a lot flimsier than my Honda's or my dad's Toyota. Seems kind of ridiculous for a 30+K car.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> Well, it was just fixed with the full 54-10-7-134-072 repair kit and what p*ssed me off and is ridiculous is that my dealer put 'THE SUNSCREEN SUNSHADE IS OFF TRACK, HAS BEEN FIXED ONCE WILL BE GOODWILLED THIS TIME ONLY" on the repair invoice!
> 
> Needless to say I told the dude I know people out there manhandle the sunroofs but I am very careful with it because I know the design is sh*tty to begin with and in fact I take d*mn good care of my cars in general. I told him I do use my sunroof a lot and will continue to do so, and if it comes off the tracks again you are going to fix it and I will sure as hell not pay for it!
> 
> WTF? $42K car and I can't use the sunroof for fear of it breaking and the dealer backing out on fixing it?


Goodwilled?

WTF the car is under warrenty. They guy is acting like the money is coming out of his pocket... sheeesh.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

dmk said:


> That is ridiculous! BMW N.S. or Chapman? I'd like to know which to avoid. :thumbdwn:


North Scottsdale...on the other hand I do want to say they were very forthright/concerned/etc. on the stall/rough idle issue I mentioned to them...they showed me documentation on the fix which I knew about from here already...but this requires returning the engine computer to NJ...I told them I will wait until SW39 comes out.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Goodwilled?
> 
> WTF the car is under warrenty. They guy is acting like the money is coming out of his pocket... sheeesh.


Yeah, ridiculous...I felt I was being treated like a kid or something...'do me a favor and be real careful with this'...insinuating that I am the one at fault not a marginal design!

P*ssed me off.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> Well, it was just fixed with the full 54-10-7-134-072 repair kit and what p*ssed me off and is ridiculous is that my dealer put 'THE SUNSCREEN SUNSHADE IS OFF TRACK, HAS BEEN FIXED ONCE WILL BE GOODWILLED THIS TIME ONLY" on the repair invoice!
> 
> Needless to say I told the dude I know people out there manhandle the sunroofs but I am very careful with it because I know the design is sh*tty to begin with and in fact I take d*mn good care of my cars in general. I told him I do use my sunroof a lot and will continue to do so, and if it comes off the tracks again you are going to fix it and I will sure as hell not pay for it!
> 
> WTF? $42K car and I can't use the sunroof for fear of it breaking and the dealer backing out on fixing it?


I can't believe they would say that. It's not like it's not a common problem. I rarely use the sunroof. About the only thing I do with it is use the tilt open or whatever you call it when it's parked out in the sun. Other than that I don't use it very often. I quit taking my car to NS since they moved up there. So far I have had pretty good service at Chapman in Scottsdale. The jury is still out with Chapman on Camelback. I'm going to take the new car in again for the vibration that is coming up through the floor. As expected the first go around they couldn't feel it, well, they don't drive it every day. I'm getting pretty close to telling them to take the car back and give me another.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

apar330i said:


> I can't believe they would say that. It's not like it's not a common problem. I rarely use the sunroof. About the only thing I do with it is use the tilt open or whatever you call it when it's parked out in the sun. Other than that I don't use it very often. I quit taking my car to NS since they moved up there. So far I have had pretty good service at Chapman in Scottsdale. The jury is still out with Chapman on Camelback. I'm going to take the new car in again for the vibration that is coming up through the floor. As expected the first go around they couldn't feel it, well, they don't drive it every day. I'm getting pretty close to telling them to take the car back and give me another.


Vibration? Under what conditions? My ZHP has been as solid as a rock...so far!


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> Vibration? Under what conditions? My ZHP has been as solid as a rock...so far!


Between 2000 - 3000 rpm, pretty much any gear, there is a high frequency vibration that can be felt with my left foot on the dead pedal or on the floor board. Sometimes it can be felt through the accelerator. It's the same sensation as when your foot falls asleep, kind of tingly. It's driving me f*cking nuts. I am going to suggest they check the motor mounts, transmission mounts and driveline.

Oh, here's another goodie. I have an egg shaped spot on my hood about the size of a $.50 piece. I didn't notice it when I took delivery because the car was sitting in the shade. I have them look at it and they said I needed to take it to the body shop because they didn't know how to fix it. The body shop guy looks at it and says to fix it they will have to sand it down and repaint it. Not to happy about that. To get this done through warrantee the regional BMW rep has to check it out and bless it. WTF is that? Are they thinking this is something I did? I told the body shop guy the only thing I have done so far is wash it. I swear, this is the last BMW I ever purchase.


----------

